# Recommend a way to exchange sterling to euro



## Fatphrog (18 Feb 2014)

Can anyone recommend a reliable and cheap method of exchanging stirling for euro?
The amount we are talking about is approx. £50,000 as a one-off transaction for the purpose of buying a house.


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Feb 2014)

An online service like currencyfair.com, transferwise.com or worldfirst.com (no connection to any, although I've used currencyfair) will almost certainly beat your high street bank both on the exchange rate and the fees, and their websites make it very easy to get precise quotes.

You can then decide if it's worth the time/hassle of creating a free account just for the purpose of a once-off transaction. If you have scans of the necessary documentation and time to take a 'phone call for verification purposes, it's not too arduous. You might save several hundred euro.


----------



## 3CC (18 Feb 2014)

I have used currency fair and found them very good. You have go through the Anti Money Laundering stuff to open an account as per usual for any financial institution but them make it as easy as possible. 

Based on a quick check, you stand to save about €900 against high street banks (I used ulster bank for comparison)


----------



## arbitron (18 Feb 2014)

I've used Transfermate for Euro-Sterling and found it quite straightforward. Good bit cheaper than banks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrifty12 (19 Feb 2014)

Been exchanging between sterling euro for a long time now and have used several different companies. I found currencies.co.uk to be the best value overall after trying about 10 different crowds. This was about a year ago so maybe there is someone better now


----------



## Fatphrog (19 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## ccraig (20 Feb 2014)

Transfermate new offices are on top of Grafton, handy to pop in and chat with them


----------

